# chest tube CPT code



## ajamieson458 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello all, a provider did a chest tube for tension pneumothorax and the CPT code that I found was 32551. But it is saying that 32550 This procedure code is not in your fee schedule. Please select another code. Please help.


----------



## amsmith (Jan 17, 2017)

*Response*

My understanding is that 32551 is a traditional chest tube. 32550 is used for a permanent chest tube e.g. PleurX often used for cancer patient with chronic pleural effusion as a comfort and convenience measure.  I hope this information is helpful.


----------



## ajamieson458 (Jan 18, 2017)

It does thanks.


----------

